# Change of Employer on Visitor 11(6)



## Providence (Sep 27, 2018)

Hello everyone

i currently have a Visitor Visa section 11(6) with conditions to work for a particular employer. 

However, i am now working for a new employer and need to change conditions on name of employer stated on my visa.

I know i must submit new employment contract, so my question is do i just submit the new job offer or do i have to submit entire paperwork as if im applying afresh? As i read conflicting notes.

Thanks


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Providence said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> i currently have a Visitor Visa section 11(6) with conditions to work for a particular employer.
> 
> ...


Unless something has changed you have to do a completely new application.


----------



## Providence (Sep 27, 2018)

@2fargone

Thanks. i wil proceed with that


----------



## imee88 (Jun 28, 2015)

Can u please tell me detail of paper list .


----------

